# Please help this newbie pick his first bike!



## trapspeed (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Name's Adam and I've recently been interested in road bikes. I've been riding bikes my whole life. BMX, Freestyle, Mopeds, Dirtbikes, My Streetbike but I've never tried out a road bike before. I'm trying to lose weight for the military and a co-worker suggested it to me. However all the bikes he showed me were crazy and way out of my price range for something I've never done before.

I want to spend less than $300 and I'm looking for the best beginner bike that fits my budget. Right now I'm considering http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4698938. Known brand, cost is affordable and the reviews are all urging me to get this bike.

Does anyone else have any other suggestions? I'd greatly appreciate it.



Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I think your best bet is to do some shopping before you buy. Take a look at whats around in your local bike shops, budget allowing, you may find a close out or used bike for a deal. Educate yourself on fit and what you want. That walmart bike weighs a ton, and you won't have the backing of a bike shop if it falls apart. Check your local craigslist and paper for used stuff. Also check out www.bicyclebananas.com, new, older model bikes at better prices. Have bought from them, great service. Good luck.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Your not going to get anything worth a dam from Walmart. You get what you pay for.

What price would you put on your health and military career?

I would start here with $700-$800; 2008 Specialized Allez


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

For $300 look at craigslist and get better for the same amount


----------



## jollydriver (Nov 12, 2006)

*Don't Waste Your Money*

Hi

Schwinn, as a "Known Brand" has solid models sold in actual bicycle stores. The models sold in the retailers like Wal-Mart, K-Mart, etc. are definitely an inferior product. The chain will drop on the inside and outside, the shifting will be notchy and very quickly worthless. Replacement parts are impossible to find, even if you wrench on your own bike. My nephew bought one of these...please don't waste your money.

For $300, your best bet is used. Places to look include:

1. LBS if they sell used.
2. Bike CO-OP if you have one in your city.
3. Craigslist
4. Local classified...pay particular attention to yard, garage, and rummage sales.
5. Ebay...but if unfamiliar with road-bikes, I would restrict myself to items in the local area which I could go see.

I would be looking for 5-8 year old lightly used bicycle with Shimano Tiagra or 105 components (look for STI shifting and 8-9 speeds on the rear). Steel bicycles such as those made by KHS, Fuji, and Lemond would be excellent choices (look for Tru-Temper, 631, or 853 steel frames).

Here are some examples of recent actual sales from Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/53cm-Lemond-Tou...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Lemond-Bue...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Lemond-Bue...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Another option is Performance Bikes (http://www.performancebike.com) or Bikesdirect (http://www.bikesdirect.com/). Most of their bikes will actually be outside of your price range, but here are some options:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/thehour.htm
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25174&subcategory_ID=3040

These are both single speeds, but with a background in BMX, that may appeal to you, especially if you live in an area with flat to rolling terrain, or an urban area with a single-speed bike shop.

The biggest thing is to get a bicycle within your price range that fits. A LBS can help if they are selling used bicycles. There are also many resources on the web to help a person get a basic fit on a bicycle. A very basic tool is at: http://www.cyclemetrics.com/

On the left hand side menu bar click on Fit Links, and you will get a wealth of info. 

Another good site is:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

Good luck, and post a pic if you pick something up.

JD


----------



## trapspeed (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the info! I really appreciate it. I decided not to get the Wally World bike and found something in my price range with better specs.

Windsor Wellington 1.0 $289 shipped
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALUMINUM-RO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Depends on your size, but I have a Trek 1100 which has been extremely well serviced and I ride daily in groups. It's been upgraded to Shimano 105 Shifters, front / rear derailleurs, new rear cassette, new brake cables, new tires and wheels. The saddle is comfortable for me, but that is a preference thing.


----------

